
Did Programming Stop Being Fun? Let’s Fix It - ctoth
http://michaeldehaan.net/post/144505911702/did-programming-stop-being-fun-lets-fix-it
======
fighting
'tech companies became marketing companies that employed tech' is the money
quote for me.

It is huge blinking neon sign that screams 'get out now'. Unless you are also
doing the marketing of course.

